# Pika on youtube :D



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey everyone! I havent been on here in a while. Here's my new pup - Pika, being a goof 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaqBp7jsNpA


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

cool dog, and welcome back


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Here you go, I embedded it for you
[yt]jaqBp7jsNpA[/yt]


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh my goodness, he is so cute! I defiantly see the chi, as for the other part, something fluffy .


----------

